# Seal Sniper



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone me again,

Everytime I get a new slingshot, quite frequently, I feel the need to post about it. So....received this in the post today much sooner than anticipated I must say. Absolutely stunning piece of ballistic grade G10 superbly crafted into a Seal Sniper by Master Bill Hays. Absolutely love it Bill so thank you.

Haven't had chance to shoot it yet as the weather is being very British at the minute i.e. raining. Tomorrow looks more promising so I'll get some shots in then. Also got an F1 Chrony today so I can see the speed I'm shooting with the different bandsets I have. Should be interesting.

Cheers people,

Ben


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and have fun and enjoy.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep shoots like a dream. Very stable in the hand.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool my friend ..congrats have fun with ..Be Well..Keep shooting..May your ammo fly straight....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Which do you prefer, the Seal Sniper or the SELE? I have a seal sniper, a tube master sniper and I am thinking about the SERE. As of now, my Scouts are my go to slingshot, more accurate and comfortable. Thanks.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> Which do you prefer, the Seal Sniper or the SELE? I have a seal sniper, a tube master sniper and I am thinking about the SERE. As of now, my Scouts are my go to slingshot, more accurate and comfortable. Thanks.


Hey Pilgrim,

That's a tricky question. I love both the Seal Sniper and the SERE. I also have a Tube Master in my EDC bag as it's slim and also very pocketable. I.E. The bag I take to a mates house or when I go to my parents, shopping etc. The SERE and the Seal Sniper I have in my slingshot bag, which is what I take outside when I'm shooting in the garden or if and when I go hunting when my aim improves a lot.

At the minute I'm using the G10 Seal Sniper loads as it's my newest one. Only got it Wednesday just gone. However I did use the SERE a hell of a lot too when I first got that. One thing I have noticed is that I put heavier bandsets on the SERE as it's exceptionally comfortable to shoot due to the pistol grip style. I used to hold hammer grip style you see before I came across Bill Hays and his aiming system, so when I saw the SERE I thought I have to try that!
The grip on Seal Sniper is good and I have no issues shooting it but I'm pretty slim, don't have much fat/padding on me and if I put heavy bandsets on the Seal Sniper I find that it's quite uncomfortable, mainly as it digs in a bit, which therefore distracts me.

If I were you Pilgrim I'd buy one. It's a fantastic design, there truly is nothing else like it out there. Hope that sort of helps you decide even though it's rather subjective.

Ben


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks Ben, appreciate the feedback. I will probably be getting one of those. Happy shooting!

Rob


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

No worries Rob glad to help. You won't regret it. let me know how you get on with it when you receive it.
I also hold the scout in high regard. It was the first slingshot believe it or not that taught me to shoot gangster style and use Bill Hay's one line aiming system successfully. I'll be packing the scout in a suitcase when I go to Florida in the Summer!

Ben


----------

